# Lücke in Sound-Verarbeitungsbibliothek Libsndfile



## Newsfeed (18 Mai 2009)

Durch das Abspielen präparierter Audiodateien lässt sich ein System kompromittieren. Betroffen ist auch die aktuelle Version von Winamp.

Weiterlesen...


----------

